# نقل الحركة بالسيور وحساباتها.. للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font]
يناقش هذا البحث وسائل نقل الحركة بالسيور بأنواعها المختلفة والمستخدمة في نقل القدرة (نقل الحركة الدورانية) من عمود لآخر يبعد عنه بمسافة كبيرة نسبياً.
 تعتبر وسائل نقل الحركة بالسيور من أقدم الطرق ، كما إنها من أهم النظم المستخدمة في المؤسسات الصناعية المختلفة ، ويلاحظ ذلك واضحًا فى جميع الماكينات والآليات ومعدات النقل كالسيارات والجرارات والآلات الزراعية والأجهزة المنزلية وغيرها ، عندما لا يحتم الأمر المحافظة على نسبة سرعة دقيقة بين الأعمدة القائدة والأعمدة المنقادة.
ويتناول إلى أنواع والأجزاء الأساسية والمساعدة لهذه الوسائل ، كالبكرات (الطارات) البسيطة والمدرجة ، والسيور ووصلاتها ، والشدادات المخصصة لضبط شد السيور ......... وغيرها.
ويتعرض إلى مميزات وعيوب نقل الحركة بالسيور المختلفة والصيانة اللازمة.
*
*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*حسابات نقل الحركة بالسيور .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي*


[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font][/font]
 تعتبر وسائل نقل الحركة بالسيور من أقدم الطرق ، كما إنها من أهم النظم المستخدمة في المؤسسات الصناعية المختلفة ، ويلاحظ ذلك واضحًا في جميع آلات الإنتاج والماكينات والآليات ومعدات النقل كالسيارات والجرارات والآلات الزراعية والأجهزة المنزلية وغيرها ، عندما لا يحتم الأمر المحافظة على نسبة سرعة دقيقة بين الأعمدة القائدة والأعمدة المنقادة.
يناقش هذا البحث حسابات وسائل نقل الحركة بالسيور بأنواعها المختلفة المستخدمة في نقل القدرة (نقل الحركة الدورانية) من عمود لآخر يبعد عنه بمسافة كبيرة نسبياً.
ويتعرض إلى مميزات وعيوب نقل الحركة بالسيور المختلفة والصيانة اللازمة.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*نقل الحركة بسيور التوقيت .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي*

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font]
 تعتبر وسائل نقل الحركة بالسيور من أقدم الطرق ، كما إنها من أهم النظم المستخدمة في المؤسسات الصناعية المختلفة ، ويلاحظ ذلك واضحًا في جميع آلات الإنتاج والماكينات والآليات ومعدات النقل كالسيارات والجرارات والآلات الزراعية والأجهزة المنزلية وغيرها ، عندما لا يحتم الأمر المحافظة على نسبة سرعة دقيقة بين الأعمدة القائدة والأعمدة المنقادة.
يناقش هذا البحث نقل الحركة بسيور التوقيت المختلفة المستخدمة في نقل القدرة (نقل الحركة الدورانية) من عمود لآخر.
ويتعرض إلى مميزات وعيوب نقل الحركة بالسيور المختلفة والصيانة اللازمة.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزالله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
قراءة رائعة ولم تخطى بشىء 
لكن مع قانون التروس
وايضا كيفية حساب عزم الدوران للحمل وللبكرات 
ولاي حالة نستعمل بكرتين ولاي حالة نستعمل عدة بكرات
ليكتمل الموضوع
واحب ان اعرف ماهو تخصصك د. احمد زكي 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

​*الأخ المهندس / أحمد الحوت *
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه*
*ردأ على سؤلك الأول : تستعمل بكرتين فقط عندما تكون حركة دوران البكرة المنقادة في نفس إتجاه حركة دوران البكرة القائدة، ويمكن إستعمال ثلاث بكرات عندما يتطلب عكس إتجادة دوران البكرة المنقادة.*
*من ناحية السرعة .. تكون السرعة متساوية للبكرتين .. في حالة تساوي قطر البكرة القائدة مع قطر البكرة المنقادة، ويمكن تخفيض سرعة البكرة المنقادة .. في حالة أن تكون البكرة القائدة أصغر من البكرة المنقادة، ويمكن زيادة سرعة البكرة المنقادة .. في حالة أن تكون البكرة القائدة أكبر من البكرة المنقادة. *ومطلوب منك يا باشمهندس الرجوع لموضوع نقل الحركة بالسيور شكل 3 ـ 11 إلى شكل 3 ـ 13.
*الرد على السؤال الثاني : بالنسبة لحسابات عزم الدوران .. ستجدها في موضوع حسابات نقل الحركة بالسيور.*
*الرد على السؤال الثالث : تستعمل البكرتين فقط عندما يكون نسبة نقل حركة بسيطة وذلك لغرض زيادة أو خفض السرعة، وتستعمل مجموعة بكرات لإمكانية الحصول على زيادة أو خفض للسرعة بدرجة كبيرة .. راجع شكل 3 ـ 20.*
*أما ردا على سؤلك الأخير لمعرفتك تخصصي ، فيجب أن تعلم إنني أبلغ من العمر 68 سنة، وتخصصي إنتاج ، ولكن لأنني أعمل في مجال التأليف ومراجعة الكتب العلمية من مدة طويلة .. وحتى الآن، فقد صدر لي 23 كتاب .. أكثرها ميكانيكا عامة كالرسم الهندسي وأساسيات هندسة الإنتاج وكتب تخص طلبة إنتاج، بالإضافة إلى مؤلفات أخرى تخص ميكانيكا قوي مثل كتاب عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وكتاب عن هيكل السيارة.*
*أرجو أن تكون إجاباتي واضحة ، مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق.*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه*
*د. أحمد زكي حلمي*​ 
​


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى الاستاذ احمد*



ahmedzhelmy قال:


> *الأخ المهندس / أحمد الحوت *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه*
> *ردأ على سؤلك الأول : تستعمل بكرتين فقط عندما تكون حركة دوران البكرة المنقادة في نفس إتجاه حركة دوران البكرة القائدة، ويمكن إستعمال ثلاث بكرات عندما يتطلب عكس إتجادة دوران البكرة المنقادة.*
> *من ناحية السرعة .. تكون السرعة متساوية للبكرتين .. في حالة تساوي قطر البكرة القائدة مع قطر البكرة المنقادة، ويمكن تخفيض سرعة البكرة المنقادة .. في حالة أن تكون البكرة القائدة أصغر من البكرة المنقادة، ويمكن زيادة سرعة البكرة المنقادة .. في حالة أن تكون البكرة القائدة أكبر من البكرة المنقادة. *ومطلوب منك يا باشمهندس الرجوع لموضوع نقل الحركة بالسيور شكل 3 ـ 11 إلى شكل 3 ـ 13.
> ...


سلام عليكم استاذ احمد 
بالبداية اعذرني على هذه الاسئلة لاني لم اعرفك الا بعد ان قرات ملفك الشخصي واكرر اعتذاري 
ولقد ارسلت اليك رسالة على الرسائل الخاصة في هذه الرسالة طلب ارجو ان توافق عليه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Faten (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد الحوت
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على رسالتك الرقيقة ، أما بخصوص اعتذارك .. فلماذا تعتذر ، أنت تسأل مثلك مثل أي مهندس في الملتقى .. وأنا أجيب على أي سؤال.
أما بخصوص الطلب الثاني ، فللأسف أنا مشغول جدا في إعداد مؤلفات جديدة ، ولا أعرف بماذا أجيب عليك ، ولكن كل ما أستطيع عمله الآن .. أن أقول لك سأفكر في هذا الموضوع ولا تنتظر مني رد سريع.
أرجو أن ترسل لي بريدك الخاص (الإيميل الخاص بك) ، لكي أتمكن من مراسلتك بحرية.
تقبل سلامي وتحياتي.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## احمد الحوت (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى الاستاذ د. احمد زكي*



ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ المهندس / أحمد الحوت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك على رسالتك الرقيقة ، أما بخصوص اعتذارك .. فلماذا تعتذر ، أنت تسأل مثلك مثل أي مهندس في الملتقى .. وأنا أجيب على أي سؤال.
> أما بخصوص الطلب الثاني ، فللأسف أنا مشغول جدا في إعداد مؤلفات جديدة ، ولا أعرف بماذا أجيب عليك ، ولكن كل ما أستطيع عمله الآن .. أن أقول لك سأفكر في هذا الموضوع ولا تنتظر مني رد سريع.
> ...


سلام عليكم استاذ احمد قد ارسلت ما طلبته مني برسالة على الرسائل الخاصة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد الحوت 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعرفك بأنني أرسلت لك رسالة على بريدك الإلكتروني الخاص ، 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم دائما.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
وفعلا احنا محتاجين كتب وابحاث زى دى علشان نثرى بها المكتبه العربيه الهندسيه التى تعانى من النقص الشديد فى مثل هذه الامور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على المرور والتعليق
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / أحمد زكي 
السلام عليكم 
أعرفك بأنني بحثت عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدي حتى وجدته ، وقد إستفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع (حسابات نقل الحركة بالسيور)، أشكرك كل الشكر ، وبارك الله فيك.
أخوكم 
مهندس / على أحمد على


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي علي هذا الموع (موضوع السيور) .. فقد تم تحميله
لكم مني جزيل الشكر 
م.على أحمد على


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد ـ ـ على هذا الموضوع ، علما بأنه موضوع مهم جدا
ألف شكر لك 
والسلام عليكم 
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك استاذي الفاضل على مثل هذه الموضوعات القيمة...


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا يا دكتور أحمد ـ على شرحك وعلى كل ما تقدم لنا *​ 

*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​ 

*مع الشكر الجزيل*​ 

*م.أحمد*خيري​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمارابوعبيدة محمدا (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## م.علي أحمد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك






أستاذي الفاضل / دكتور أحمد زكي حلمي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
للعلم .. هذا الموضوع قرأته بإسم حضرتك ..( بإسم د.احمد زكى حلمي ) في العديد من المنتديات الهندسية ، فهل تنقل هذه المعلومات من منتدانا إلى المنتديات الأخرى ، فهل في هذه الحالة يعاقب الذي يقوم بالنقل ، مع العلم الموضوع منقول بإسم صاحبه ، ولكنه يفيد المنتديات الأخرى .
عموما بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي حلمي وجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك ، 
مع قبولك تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
أحد تلاميذك الذي تعلم من موضوعاتك وكتبك.
م.على أحمد على


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## العاشق الولهان (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يادكتور


----------



## Nashat ayid (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل الموضوعات التي تقدمها لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .​مع الشكر الجزيل لكم​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
فنحنمحتاجين كتب وأبحاث مثل هذه الموضوعات المتميزة لكي نثرى بها المكتبة العربية الهندسية التي تعانى منالنقص الشديد في مثل هذه الموضوعات​

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع ، بارك الله فيك


شكرا لك يا دكتورأحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل الموضوعات التي تقدمها لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبكسهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .​ 

مع الشكر الجزيللكم​


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (28 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر يا د/ أحمد
بحث مميز وسهل وممتع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (28 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل د/ أحمد
موضوع مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ketonam (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع ، فإسلوب وشرح حضرتك سهل وجميل
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل وافر تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## khaled hariri (7 فبراير 2010)

مــــــــــــشكور


----------



## khaled hariri (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ادريس محمد عبده (24 فبراير 2010)

اريد كتاب pdfعن السيور


----------



## khaled.33 (27 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (27 فبراير 2010)

د.أحمد زكي حلمي
مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## عماد داود (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء ونتمنى لك الصحةوالتوفيق


----------



## osamahadi (1 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر للدكتور أحمد
وجزاك الله خيرا
وقدّرك على المزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## حيدر هادي لطيف (1 مارس 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك اطلب كتاب spot wellding لحاجتي الماسة اليه


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس الميراج (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور وكثر من امثالك


----------



## neseergolden (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على كل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Akram7 (31 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أبريل 2010)

very thanks Dr Ahmed


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## kindheart186 (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزالله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

الأخ الدكتور / أحمد زكي حلمي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع نقل الحركة بالسيور من المضوعات الهامة جدا ، حيث أن جميع الآلات والماكينات والمحركات ووسائل النقل .. حتي الآلات والأدوات المنزلية .. جميعها تعمل بالسيور ، ومن ثم يظهر أهمية هذا الموضوع والإلمام به . 
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السبقة في ميزان حسناتك .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررر*

أ د أحمد زكى 
مشكور أستاذى
حاليا لدى مشكلة فى مصنع حفاظات نسائية صغير حيث خط الأنتاج صينى و كل الطانبيير و السيور المفلطحة و الجنازير لا تعطى الترامن المطلوب و كما انها مكشوفة و غير مغطاة و لايوجد كتالوج لخط الإنتاج و انا أول مرة أعمل فى هذا المجال فكيف أتأكد من صحة التركيب و كيف أبدأ و ماذا أقرأ لأنى تخصص قوى أصلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ehabehab (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم يا دكتور احمد وانا والله احبك فى الله من غير ان التقى بك او اعرفك 
ثانيا اريد من سيادتكم خدمة كبيره بالنسبة لى وصغيره بالنسبة الى قدراتكم العظيمه والجليله وهى 
كتاب يشرح تفصيليا كيفية فك وتركيب ماكينات الخراطة والفرايز والمثقاب الكهربائى وكيفية عمل الصيانه لهم مع شرح لكيفية قراءة ادلة الصيانة الصادرة عن الشركات الصانعة لمعدات القص والتعبئة واللف والتجفيف والغربلة والكبس وارجوا منك ايضا ارسال كتاب عن تصليح المحامل الاحتكاكية واللااحتكاكية والمحاور والاعمدة ووسائل الربط بينهما او ان تدلنى على الطريقة التى اعثر بها على هذه الكتب ولمعاليكم خالص التحية والاحترام والتقدير والمعزه الشخصية والجلال لشخصكم الكريم والى لقاء ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد بما انه لديك مؤلفات بخصوص الرسم الهندسي
ممكن تو ضيح قوانين ابعاد الرسم من لايمكن تقاطعها وغير ذلك
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## sendbad5200 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فيميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً علي الموضوع


----------



## m.fire (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياهندسه وفقك الله واعانك على الخير ولى سول عند حضرتك انا عندى ماتور واحد حصان وعاوز اعملو مضرب بيض بس انا ميش عارف الطارة المنقادة يكون كام مقاسها اتمنا من الله ان ترد على ارجوك
[


----------



## amrahmed4444 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gissa (31 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## الفهد النخيلي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## engmido80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نظير زنداح (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*
*مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة *​


----------



## ahmedoasis (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع لضمة تفاصيل جيدة و بطريقة واضحة و سهلة

اتمنى ان يفيدنى احد بالكتب الأتية:
The Handbook of Maintenance Management
Preventive Maintenance and Condition Monitoring Standards
Lean Maintenance
Plant and Machinery Failure Prevention


----------



## amarmon3m (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير يا دكتور ، ربنا يثبت الاجر


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## م احمد غلاب (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## زكى صادق (18 يناير 2012)

هذا الموضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع تحياتى اخوكم ذكى صادق ولكم منى جزيل العافية


----------



## اياد الكوز (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف 58 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك ورضي عنك ووالديك .


----------



## senuors (19 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذنا ربنا يبارك في حضرتك ويعطيك العافية
اتمني لو حضرتك تعرضت للسيور الناقلة تصميمها وطرق لحامها ايضا بارك الله فيك
قراءة المواصفة كاملة واستخراج بياناتها
مشكور


----------



## saidaof (22 يوليو 2012)

الرجاء عايز اعرف انواع السيور المستخدمة فى نقل الحركة


----------



## برهم السيد (22 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم د.أحمد .. بارك الله بجهودك لخدمة العلم وتطويره ... نفتخر بك استاذ *


----------



## أبو كنعان (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك يادكتورنا الجليل


----------



## ادريس محمد عبده (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يزيد علمك اكثر لنستفيد من علمك
:7:


----------



## waseem_alkubati (27 ديسمبر 2013)

شركة festo الالمانية بتصنع صمامات كثيرة


----------



## waseem_alkubati (27 ديسمبر 2013)

البنيوماتيك عبارة عن تنفيذ العملية الانتاجية باستخدام بستونات تعمل بالهوا المضغوط ادخل شركة festo


----------



## nofal (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## salahhewidi (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## mqtada (7 سبتمبر 2014)

نشكرك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 فبراير 2015)

Standard Handbook of Chains: Chains for Power Transmission and Material Handling, Second Edition
Dekker Mechanical Engineering

http://www.uploadable.ch/file/BrDHM...mission.and.Material.Handling.2nd.edition.pdf​


----------



## جاسم فرهود (12 فبراير 2015)

رائع


----------

